
With RSS Lying In A Ditch, Lifeless, Pulse Finds Life Beyond It - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/pulse-rss-apis/
======
rexf
This is yet another TC post without substance. Pulse is using APIs to pull
content from popular sites (which is a smart move). This is not "moving beyond
RSS" as the post claims since Pulse still uses RSS for news and content.

RSS is not very accessible or used by most internet users, but RSS is still
heavily in use today. RSS is not "face down in a ditch" as the sensationalist
post title claims. There is much room for a better alternative (pubsubhubbub?
etc) to RSS, but RSS is not dead today.

~~~
Semiapies
Yeah, I'm slowly approaching the threatened point of just automatically
flagging every TC post I see.

------
Semiapies
_"And while RSS isn’t exactly dead as in gone, it is dead in that the vast
majority of people who consume content on the web have absolutely no idea what
it is and will never know what it is._ "

Like TCP/IP. _Dead_ , man.

Mind, it's a good thing that I'm seeing designers twig to the fact that
labeling feeds "RSS" doesn't mean anything to most people and watching them
instead start to label feeds "Subscribe" or "Follow".

------
wccrawford
And again, another story I found by reading an RSS feed about how RSS feeds
are SO dead. -sigh-

------
iampims
RSS is a standard for content syndication. It doesn't have to be exposed to
”end users”. But it sure isn't dying as a syndication layer for pretty
consumer facing apps.

------
taylorbuley
I see TC is trolling Dave Winer again

